# Can't Figure Out How To Use Shopify!



## paulnoelia (Apr 4, 2008)

I can't figure Shopify out...we are currently using MonsterCommerce and I am self taught. I've customized the site as far as I can. I've heard that Shopify is awesome. I signed up for the trial membership; but, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to customize it. Do I really have to use commands to customize? I can't/don't know how to do that. With MonsterCommerce, the areas are split up into smaller portions and you certainly don't have to type commands and/or use brackets, etc. I can change the colors through a drop down menu and immediately see a preview. The problem is is that I've gone as far as I can with customizations, you can only do so much with it. I've also gone into the "Help" section of the Shopify Getting Started and I do not get it. Can anyone help me or am I just going to have to stick with MonsterCommerce because I am certainly not looking into hiring someone.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think Shopify has it's own language, which you will have to learn if you want to customize your shop.

Liquid Templating language and Liquid - Shopify Wiki should help you out.


----------



## paulnoelia (Apr 4, 2008)

Great, that does not make me happy! Any suggestions on another e-commerce site?


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

DO you know any of the languages like html/php/css ? You might have trouble finding something as easy as your current cart to edit


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

paul, I have that problem with all of the "site builders", I just can't quite grasp their particular concept and I don't have the patience to learn. I know enough html and css to be dangerous and I'd rather do that then try and figure out what they want me to do.

And I'm talking about many tries, from the PC based WebEasy Pro and NVu to a number of the online systems, I just don't get it.

I'd like to have those hours back, I can tell you that. 

I'll suggest you do as many here do - give CubeCart a try. You've got a virtual support team right here on thje forum. 
.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

agreed. shopify is NOT the way to go


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree with others, whilst i do use shopify at the moment i have become frustrated with the people who run it. They have no roadmap meaning as a shop owner you cannot know what to expect in the future, for example their API has been 'to be released very soon' since they launched. 

They argue that alot of things requested are not implemented because they do not want to clutter the UI. Or that most things can be done by manipulating the code. I personally dont sign up to a monthly service and pay a % of my sales to shopify to have to pay extra to get what other carts have as standard.


----------

